# Hawaii Properties - favorite and why - best way to grab one



## jrogersok (Mar 5, 2018)

We are considering our first stay with WM in Hawaii in 2019.  

What is your favorite property and why?

Tips regarding actually getting a booking without having to waitlist?  

We have 3 waitlists for Feb 2019 that are level 1.  What are our chances of getting our week?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 5, 2018)

We have stayed at all the Resorts but Valley Isle. My favorite WM Resort is Kihei but that is because my favorite Island is Maui and I like that part of the Island. Patti's favorite Island is Kauai. We stayed at Kapa'a years ago. (We now stay at other timeshares on Kauai. We try and do 1 week in Princeville and 1 week in Poipu.) It is a very Plain Jane Resort. It is right on the water but it is a non-swimming area. Location is good for going both north and south travel. It only has 2 bedroom units on the top floor. No elevators. Only the 2 Bedroom Units have clothes washer and dryer. There is a coin operated laundry on site. When we stayed there the front desk gave the WM Owners coins for the laundry. This is a shared Resort with VI and some are private wholly owned units. Kona is also a Plain Jane Resort and is not on the ocean but across the Highway. No true ocean views. We have stayed there one time. It was ok. Lots of things to do locally. Last year when we were on the Big Island we spent 1 week in the Northwest Area and 1 week on the southeast coast.

I would suggest Kihei Maui for a first trip. If you have 3 Level 1 Wait Lists you have excellent chance 1 or more will come through. Hopefully your Wait Lists are as Broad as possible i.e. 7 day during "X" 30 day period any sized unit.

The only advice I can give for Booking is the normal 13 month at 6am. Create your request the day before and save it. Try to sign on starting about 5:57am. Once you sign on recall your saved request and start hitting Book it at 6am. Remember to be signed on to your Google account or other browser to avoid the picture thing. Also helps if you go after Labor Day but well before Thanksgiving. Or late February but well before Spring Break time frame.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2018)

If you join TUG ($15) you will have access to our member's only reviews and rating with reviews for all resorts in Hawaii.  They are linked as Resort Reviews at the top of th page.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 5, 2018)

Have you asked same question on www.wmowners.com/forum?


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 5, 2018)

There is no tip for booking the WM Hawaii resorts other than the two provided - wake up at 6am to book and waitlist.  WM has over 200k+ members and less than 500 rooms in Hawaii, and at 10k or less for a week it is a steal (i.e. maint fees = $700ish). So very popular.

If you have access to Club Pass, the Wyndham resorts in Hawaii are very easy to book. Yesterday, the Bali Hai resort on Kauai had rooms available every day between June and Nov - including Thanksgiving week.

Also you can normally find weeks available on RCI.


----------



## dori47 (Apr 15, 2018)

We had two level 1 waitlists for Kapaa and got both of them. Good central location, but lots of road noise. Stayed at WorldMark on the big island and enjoyed that. Have not stayed at WorldMark on Maui because we have another TS in Maui. Having been to Maui lots, would recommend Maui for your first trip, lots of things to do, but if you want relaxation Kauai is best


----------

